# From dream to reality?



## Rrcbob (Dec 10, 2016)

Just retired about a year ago and thinking about taking the plunge. I live in Palm Beach County, Florida (Tequesta) and see myself sailing south to the keys and maybe across the stream to the Bahamas. Not much time for sailing while I was working but I have some experience in a ComPac 16, a Flying Scot, and a couple of other small boats. I've recently studied The Modern Cruising Sailboat by Charles Doane and various web sites and am lately focusing on a Nonsuch 30 or Island Packet 32. While I'm in good shape for someone at 64 I am still 64 so the simplicity of the Nonsuch is appealing particularly as singlehanding is probably part of my future. If anyone has thoughts or experience with these boats let me know.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

Rrcbob said:


> Just retired about a year ago and thinking about taking the plunge. I live in Palm Beach County, Florida (Tequesta) and see myself sailing south to the keys and maybe across the stream to the Bahamas. Not much time for sailing while I was working but I have some experience in a ComPac 16, a Flying Scot, and a couple of other small boats. I've recently studied The Modern Cruising Sailboat by Charles Doane and various web sites and am lately focusing on a Nonsuch 30 or Island Packet 32. While I'm in good shape for someone at 64 I am still 64 so the simplicity of the Nonsuch is appealing particularly as singlehanding is probably part of my future. If anyone has thoughts or experience with these boats let me know.


Last year I bought my first cruising boat at age 60. I've had a bit more and varied sailing prior, but still I'm working up a steep learning curve. I too looked at Nonsuch and IP, but when I saw the Pacific Seacrafts, there was no doubt that was my boat. So, depending on budget, you might check out the PSC 34. Great size, everything is led aft, easy to single-hand. Very seaworthy, excellent construction, not as slow as an IP but she's not particularly fast, but good motion in a seaway.

If I remember correctly the Nonsuchs have cored hulls? That might be an issue in an older boat.

My only regret is that I didn't find any HC 33Ts for sale. That IMO is one of the ultimate cruising boats for her length.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

What"s an HC 33T?


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

midwesterner said:


> What"s an HC 33T?


A Hans Christian 33T. It's a full keel double ender. Lots of tankage (down low), tons of storage, really nice layout down below. Maybe too much teak for most tastes, but otherwise a good combination. Just don't expect to get there very fast.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

The Nonsuch 30's have balsa cored hulls. Make sure it's out of the water for at least 24hrs. before survey. You have about a 50/50 chance of significant core decay. Quite a few of them had serious mast issues so get a surveyor with experience on this specific mast, mast replacement will cost more than the boat.


----------



## Rrcbob (Dec 10, 2016)

elliowb said:


> Last year I bought my first cruising boat at age 60. I've had a bit more and varied sailing prior, but still I'm working up a steep learning curve. I too looked at Nonsuch and IP, but when I saw the Pacific Seacrafts, there was no doubt that was my boat. So, depending on budget, you might check out the PSC 34. Great size, everything is led aft, easy to single-hand. Very seaworthy, excellent construction, not as slow as an IP but she's not particularly fast, but good motion in a seaway.
> 
> If I remember correctly the Nonsuchs have cored hulls? That might be an issue in an older boat.
> 
> My only regret is that I didn't find any HC 33Ts for sale. That IMO is one of the ultimate cruising boats for her length.


Thanks. Anything you would like to share on your "learning curve" experiences? I am trying to have realistic expectations.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Rrcbob said:


> Just retired about a year ago and thinking about taking the plunge. I live in Palm Beach County, Florida (Tequesta) and see myself sailing south to the keys and maybe across the stream to the Bahamas. Not much time for sailing while I was working but I have some experience in a ComPac 16, a Flying Scot, and a couple of other small boats. I've recently studied The Modern Cruising Sailboat by Charles Doane and various web sites and am lately focusing on a Nonsuch 30 or Island Packet 32. While I'm in good shape for someone at 64 I am still 64 so the simplicity of the Nonsuch is appealing particularly as singlehanding is probably part of my future. If anyone has thoughts or experience with these boats let me know.


I bought a 1986 Nonsuch 30 Ultra in 1995 and have not looked at another boat since. I have even lived on board it in New York City for six years from April to May. I also converted it to Electric Propulsion back in 2008. They are well built boats that were made at the Hinterholler Yard in Canada. It has a very active online users group and several regional groups too. Check out Nonsuch.org. I understand there were a few mast issues with some early boats but, they should have been corrected by the factory. Since it has no stays it has a nice clear walk around deck and less things to worry about breaking. I have not heard of major core damage on any boats but, a survey is always prudent. 
What got me interested in looking at the Nonsuch was a discussion with a Navel Architect while on a charter. He had delivered a number of Nonsuches for a dealer and he was impressed with the sailing ability, construction and simplicity of design. All lines come back to the cockpit (including reefing). I only need to leave the cockpit to drop off the mooring or drop the anchor. I'm 60 years old now and single hand on my cruises. I'll have this boat until I'm done with sailing.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

While I'm in good shape for someone at 64 I am still 64 so the simplicity 

Last year I bought my first cruising boat at age 60. I've had a bit more and varied sailing prior, but still I'm working up a steep learning curve

Interesting -- I got my first and only sailboat - a Jeanneau DS40 - in 2001 after getting on a sailboat in 2000 - I was 56 at the time. At age 62 I took off single handed and sailed from Miami to Mass and back - at age 63 a partner joined me and we headed to the Bahamas with the hope of getting there and back without sinking the boat - well that was a bit ago and things got out of hand and we did the USA to Maine and then the Western Carb to Colombia then across to Jamaica and down to Trinidad and then a 2 handed Atlantic crossing and 3 years in the Med and last summer we sailed all the way around the Black Sea and included Russia - I turned 71 this year and we are now planning our summer sailing for next summer as we sit in Turkey - 
I would caution about getting a boat to small as you never know where you may want to go and the boat has to be able to take you there - we got lucky and had a broker that put us in a world class boat -- 

good luck


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

Rrcbob said:


> Thanks. Anything you would like to share on your "learning curve" experiences? I am trying to have realistic expectations.


You probably aren't as ignorant as I was with respect to production cruising sailboats, but I don't think I had a full appreciation for the underbody differences of various makes of boat and the implications of such differences in terms of performance, especially as it pertains to cruising. After walking around the boatyard, it's much easier to appreciate the true differences, two dimensional profiles just don't tell the whole story (and it's tough to find real lines drawings of most boats).

It also took me looking at a wide array of boats built by different manufacturers to begin to appreciate the quality differences across manufacturers. The online info was helpful, but it took actually stepping onboard the vessels to really appreciate the differences. What could I live with and what was a deal breaker.

In some regards I wish that I had been slightly more sensitive to the differences in expensive accessories (e.g. radar, self-steering, dinghy, etc...). I really just looked for the best boat for the price and heavily discounted the value of any expensive accessories that happened to come with the boat (thinking that they'd have to be replaced in the near future). So, I don't have radar, nor self-steering, nor a dinghy. All things that I'll have to buy eventually, but could have had the use of earlier (even if they were dated). Of course, because I'll be buying them new, they'll be in great condition, but I've already sunk at least an additional 20% of purchase price in things like new sails and painting the spars. This year it is ground tackle, batteries, and new instruments, etc... Bottom line, if you find a boat that costs a bit more, but has older accessories that are still in good working order, that may be of higher value than a boat that costs a bit less but doesn't have any of the add ons.

A good surveyor is worth their weight in gold (our rather how much of your gold you get to keep). I was fortunate to have a friend that recommended a guy that did a great job and taught me a lot. I did a survey on one boat, and with his help, ended up passing on the boat. Likely a very good thing that I did. At that time I didn't even know what a Crealock was, so I'm really happy that I passed on the first boat.


----------



## Rrcbob (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks to all who have taken the time to read my post. Now an assignment! Suppose you have $75 to $100K max for a boat that is ready to go to the keys and across the GS to the Bahamas. What would you look for? So far I have Pacific Seacraft and Jeanneua along with my initial thoughts around the Island Packet and Nonsuch.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Why don't you interview and get a good broker to work with. Did you buy your house without a real estate broker? Our broker was great and knew boats both from a sailing standpoint as well as structurally. We looked at a lot of boats some of which I suggested and they were not well built - others had other issues that I was not aware of nor would have been seen without someone really knowledgeable. He did try to show me boats that did not fit my agenda like a house broker would do and I said no. 
He also got me a great deal on this boat. If you are really knowledgeable about boats and their construction that is one thing if not well you can pay a lot to like a boat and get a surveyor in to find it has some issues. 
good luck


----------



## Rrcbob (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks. I do plan to use a broker when I get to that point. My research so far has convinced me that selecting a boat is making a series of decisions on compromises and I want to be more knowledgeable about those choices before I get into the purchase mode so that I can use a brokers and ultimately a surveyors knowledge and experience more effectively. In addition to reading I think it will be helpful for me to listen to the experiences of others and compare them to my situation and desires. SailNet seems to be a great resource for this.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Rrcbob said:


> Thanks. I do plan to use a broker when I get to that point. My research so far has convinced me that selecting a boat is making a series of decisions on compromises and I want to be more knowledgeable about those choices before I get into the purchase mode so that I can use a brokers and ultimately a surveyors knowledge and experience more effectively. In addition to reading I think it will be helpful for me to listen to the experiences of others and compare them to my situation and desires. SailNet seems to be a great resource for this.


Sometimes the problem with tossing a question like this into a forum is you're going to get everyone's personal choice. After sailing a few, we found that we absolutely do not ever want to own a [manufacture]. Ever. Some of our reasons may seem silly to all who love that boat and I have no wish to offend them.

elliowb said:
_
... *don't think I had a full appreciation for the underbody differences of various makes of boat and the implications of such differences in terms of performance, especially as it pertains to cruising. *After walking around the boatyard, it's much easier to appreciate the true differences, two dimensional profiles just don't tell the whole story (and it's tough to find real lines drawings of most boats).

It also took me looking at a wide array of boats built by different manufacturers to begin to* appreciate the quality differences across manufacturers. *The online info was helpful, but it took actually stepping onboard the vessels to really appreciate the differences. _

The above is important in my opinion.


----------

